# After work riding nutrition



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Am i crazy or wasn't there a nutrition section to these forums? 

Anyways, riding after work is a relatively new thing for me. I find that my post-work rides are really hard on me. Much more exhausting than my weekend rides, even though my weekend rides are much more epic. Usually my weekend ride pre game consists of me grabbing an ham egg and cheese sandwich on the way to the park, and maybe a few Gu packs during the ride. 

On a work day i basically have a breakfast, lunch, and try to grab something to have in my stomach on the way to the trailhead. I have an office job so i am mostly sitting.

I am wondering if people have any suggestions for the best way to prepare for after work rides so they aren't killing me so bad.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I usually have a big lunch, like a footlong sandwich from Subway, some chips. I drink lots of water throughout the day, and typically kick off the ride with some shot bloks.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I don't drink much water. Maybe that could help. For those more experienced with after work riding, is it typical that those rides are harsher on your stamina?


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

A bowl of cereal about an hour before my evening ride helps to keep my hunger in check.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Start to hydrate and eat an hour before. Try whole wheat instead of white for longer lasting better carbs and maybe add a piece of fruit like a banana, apple for some natural sugar as is. As your body gets more used to the routine it will get easier.


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

I prefer to eat nothing before the after work ride. My rides are only about an hour, so there is really no need to eat if exercise is an hour or less. My breakfast and lunch have been enough to carry me through the ride, then I eat dinner. The few times I did eat something, I just felt sick cause time is always strained so I was gulping something down and riding hard= upset stomach.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Chia-Seeds-2-Pounds/dp/B000WV0RW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302561413&sr=8-1


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

lamb said:


> I prefer to eat nothing before the after work ride. My rides are only about an hour, so there is really no need to eat if exercise is an hour or less. My breakfast and lunch have been enough to carry me through the ride, then I eat dinner. The few times I did eat something, I just felt sick cause time is always strained so I was gulping something down and riding hard= upset stomach.


I feel the same way i just eat something small like a pbj or apple or something like that.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

lamb said:


> I prefer to eat nothing before the after work ride. My rides are only about an hour, so there is really no need to eat if exercise is an hour or less. My breakfast and lunch have been enough to carry me through the ride, then I eat dinner. The few times I did eat something, I just felt sick cause time is always strained so I was gulping something down and riding hard= upset stomach.


You definitely want to eat something a little before a workout, some protein and carbs. Maybe grab a energy bar?


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

idbrian said:


> I am wondering if people have any suggestions for the best way to prepare for after work rides so they aren't killing me so bad.


So are you bonking on your rides or are you just wanting to know some suggestions for pre-ride meals. Try getting more carbs if you want energy and more protein if your bonking.

FWIW I usually eat a cup of yogurt with about 150 cal and 45 carbs plus something like a poweraid with another 40 or so carbs. Then eat a 700-800 calorie dinner after the workout.


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its pretty simple eat something every three hours or so and water water water
7:00am-A good breakfast I do yogurt and granola
10:00am- Some fruit and a handful of fresh nuts
12:00pm- A sensible lunch nothing crazy
2:30ish- A cheese stick or some other protein and a fruit
nothing before your ride followed with a good healthy dinner of a protein a big portion of veg and some type of healthy carb 

That is just a simple way to start eating healthy that will give you energy and a nice full feeling, not stuffed, all day. It can be adjusted how ever you want like I said its a pretty basic plan


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I drink a protein shake about a half hour or so before and, if it's going to be more than an hour long ride, maybe some gu paks during. Always plenty of water during! I have also found that those chia seeds re-hydrated in strawberry-kiwi vitamin water and served ice cold are very refreshing post ride, especially when it's hot out. They also chase down that pre-ride protein shake pretty nicely. I wait to eat supper until after the ride.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I appreciate all the suggestions. (sorry i forgot about the thread for a few days, i don't start many). 

I have been eating a greek style yogurt (Chobani) before rides. I think it has more to do with just no being used to do intense exercise after work. That i don't hydrate much at all, ever. I also usually drop some Nuun tablets into my camelbak for some electrolytes and taste. 

I am also very intrigued by these Chia Seeds, i've never heard of those before. Knutso, what kind of servings do you take those in?


----------



## ianblaster (May 28, 2010)

zgjp82 said:


> Its pretty simple eat something every three hours or so and water water water
> 7:00am-A good breakfast I do yogurt and granola
> 10:00am- Some fruit and a handful of fresh nuts
> 12:00pm- A sensible lunch nothing crazy
> ...


+1 for eating this way. 5 to 6 small meals a day. Never misrably full or ravenously hungry. Also a healthy way to lose weight and keep it off.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Carbs before workout. There's nothin wrong with simple carbs before and after your ride. And dont forget protein after! 

Sheepo


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

idbrian said:


> I appreciate all the suggestions. (sorry i forgot about the thread for a few days, i don't start many).
> 
> I have been eating a greek style yogurt (Chobani) before rides. I think it has more to do with just no being used to do intense exercise after work. That i don't hydrate much at all, ever. I also usually drop some Nuun tablets into my camelbak for some electrolytes and taste.
> 
> I am also very intrigued by these Chia Seeds, i've never heard of those before. Knutso, what kind of servings do you take those in?


Man, you have to stay hydrated! Buy a liter water bottle and carry it around everywhere you go. Try to drink at least 2(2000ml or 1/2 gal) a day but shoot for 4(4000ml 1 gal)

Look up the benefits of staying hydrated on google I'm sure there are too many to list.

Sheepo


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

I usually grab a spoonful or two of peanut butter or cottage cheese. Holds me over on weekday rides very well.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Look up the benefits of staying hydrated on google I'm sure there are too many to list.
> 
> Sheepo


My girlfriend is obsessed with being hydrated to the point where she gets dehydrated extremely easy. I should drink more water but i also have a theory that drinking too much isn't natural and i think it makes your body forget how to hold onto the hydration it has.

I just basically drink when i'm thirsty, and i'm not thirsty very often.

I know that if we were stuck in desert without water that i would make it twice as far without water.

Only on the hottest of summer days do i ever go through a camelbak. And other than peeing near the beginning of a ride to get rid of whatever i drank on my way to the trail, i hold onto whatever water goes into my body on a ride. My GF will go through her pee several times on a ride and always runs out of water (which becomes a problem) and suffers from some dehydration issues by the rides end. That doesn't seem right to me. She is constantly having hydration issues when we are out on the trail.

Maybe those Chia seeds are even more important for her.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

swmarc said:


> I usually grab a spoonful or two of peanut butter or cottage cheese. Holds me over on weekday rides very well.


Oooh, easy to keep around too.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I doubt she is becoming dehydrated that quickly. Most likely she is just really thirsty. 
I can relate because I drink 1.5 gals a day. When I don't have water for an hour I feel very thirsty.
You should at least get the daily recommended amount of water. Like 9 cups or whatever it is. And that standard was set for desk sloths and not athletes like you and me. 

For the record I don't agree that staying adequately hydrated is unnatural. 

Sheepo


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

idbrian said:


> Am i crazy or wasn't there a nutrition section to these forums?
> 
> Anyways, riding after work is a relatively new thing for me. I find that my post-work rides are really hard on me. Much more exhausting than my weekend rides, even though my weekend rides are much more epic. Usually my weekend ride pre game consists of me grabbing an ham egg and cheese sandwich on the way to the park, and maybe a few Gu packs during the ride.
> 
> ...


Breakfast...snack, lunch, big snack...banana's and fruit to the trailhead....drink a couple of liters of water over the day.

Big meal after the ride.


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

idbrian said:


> My girlfriend is obsessed with being hydrated to the point where she gets dehydrated extremely easy. I should drink more water but i also have a theory that drinking too much isn't natural and i think it makes your body forget how to hold onto the hydration it has.
> 
> I just basically drink when i'm thirsty, and i'm not thirsty very often.
> 
> ...


Ok quick back ground before I comment I am an exercise science major and a former Firefighter/EMT with have had extensive medical training and almost 10 years of experience. ok here it goes

Sorry to tell you idbrian but that is an amazingly false and dangerous statement. If you aren't peeing after a ride you were not hydrated appropriately its that simple. There is nothing unnatural about it, our body is made of liquid and that liquid is almost entirely water. If your GF has to stop mid ride or many time to use the bathroom during a ride then I would say she is "over-hydrating" but that is unlikely. You should drink at least 64oz of water on a non active day that number goes way up if you are an active person. I myself will drink coffee in the morning and then water all day, at least three Nalgene bottles, and maybe a glass of milk or beer/wine with dinner.

That being said you can over-hydrate and that can be as dangerous and under-hydrating but this is very hard to do and must be done over time. Google the kids that hydrated themselves to death, and no I am not kidding. Also and this part may come off as strange but its an easy way to gauge hydration. If your urine is clear it is mostly water and that could be considered over-hydrated. On the flip side if your urine is dark in color be it a yellow to brown or even worse it feels extremely warm, which means it is high on the acidic side, you are under-hydrated. So unless you feel like measuring fluid in and fluid out then this is an easy way to keep track.

Drinking only when thirsty means you are drinking to late your body is essentially screaming for fluid at this point especially during exercise. So its simple drink water lots and lots of water. this may surprise you but you will probably actually see an improvement in your riding ability as your body will be a happy little pea. (crappy pun intended)


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

zgjp82 said:


> Ok quick back ground before I comment I am an exercise science major and a former Firefighter/EMT with have had extensive medical training and almost 10 years of experience. ok here it goes


+1 to all your advice.
Except I wouldn't say that clear urine is def a sign of poor health. A properly hydrated individuals urine should be clear for the most part.

Where are u in school for ex sci?
I'm a soph studying Kinesiology at University of Alabama.


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sheepo,

I was referring more to an easy way to keep track I didn't mean for it to be taken as "poor health" just more of a simple rule of thumb. 

I am Western Michigan University and I am going to be entering my Junior year. I am specializing in Cardiac Rehab but really would like to be an elite fitness instructor and am currently volunteering at a Cross-fit gym as I am not able to yet work as a trainer or in an internship type scenario. 

Whats your end goal?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Zgjp,
Funny you should mention my main goal since you are coming from a f.f. Background. I have wanted to be a firefighter since a kid but my parents wanted me to get a degree first. I went to school for business here at u.a., realized business was lame and decided to get a degree in something I was passionate about. Kinesiology w/ focus on exercise, nutrition, and business.

The plan right now is to work as a firefighter w/ a second part time job in the health/ wellness field. :thumbsup: 

Sheepo


----------



## zgjp82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good thinking man do what you love it is something I am only now learning, never ever try to be impressive just be you. 

As for a fire career do your research, it is extremely difficult to get into. After your done with this go immediately to paramedic school. I know it may seem extreme but if you want a job in this field you need to do it, I waited and it was to late. Also keep out of trouble even an MIP will set you back and a DUI will make it near impossible. I got a DUI 4 years ago and it killed my career, I tried to salvage it but it was done. It is important to know that there are two ways to get a job 
1. Be the best
2. Have family in the business 
Cut and dry this is how it is no BS that is how it is. I suggest finding a volunteer department and join up or just hang out with them. There is nothing like it man and I miss it everyday. When you go into a room that is so hot it burns your ears through your hood and melts your helmet and you walk out and go "holy **** that was hot" the adrenaline is amazing and the feeling of accomplishment is unreachable in any other field. just make sure you put your needs first and know what your getting into before you do it.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Apples always hold me over. I ate a couple in the car between work and the trailhead this afternoon and I was good for a 2 hour ride. Any kind of fruit does the job, gives a good energy boost and it doesn't sit heavy in your stomach. I like apples cuz they're easy to eat while driving:thumbsup: .


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

idbrian said:


> I am also very intrigued by these Chia Seeds, i've never heard of those before. Knutso, what kind of servings do you take those in?


I will chew a mouth FULL for about 5 to 10 mins, they also make a great breakfast that you can eat while you drive to work , but for sure try em and I bet you will feel it ! They are _salvia hispanica_ and native to the americas , caffeine free and loaded with complete protein, essential fatty acids and minerals :thumbsup:

edit: be sure to swish some water around your mouth when you wash em down because they will get stuck in your teeth .. Also being that they are fat, fiber and protein it will take a couple hours to get those nutrients from the belly to the blood, they will keep you hydrated and from 'running on empty' if eaten right before a ride


----------



## mr.bubbles (May 4, 2011)

I've been downing Chia seeds lately too, and I mix walnuts, Pumkin seeds and Hemp seeds for a snack. And I mix chia and hemp seeds in yogurt or pancakes sometimes, which is good.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

This may sound crazy but what has worked well for me lately for my post work ride is Ramen noodles in the Styrofoam cup. I digest them easily so I don't ever feel sick after eating them. I don't make a habit of eating them often, just when I need cheap, quick fuel.


----------

